# New bottle tumbler is in!!!



## tazmainiendigger (Nov 18, 2004)

Hello fellow bottle collectors! The big day has come... My new tumbler arrived yesterday afternoon!!! I bought the platinum large frame bottle machine from the Jar Dr, tore that baby out of the boxes zapped it together like a tazmanian devil and carefully picked out 2 bottles(a med sick rumford chemical and a constitutional cattarh remedy) charged my bottle and tubes went over the  instructions for the 16th time lol and plugged her in... I plan on tumbling them for 48 hrs on low speed with tin oxide and a fine grade copper. I wish I took a before photo but didn't. Well now I only have 4998 more bottles to go haha...  Has anyone else bought this machine? What do you think of it ? and any tips would be appreciated! Taz


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Nov 18, 2004)

Hey Taz,  I bought my machine from the Jar Dr. about a year ago and I love it. If your bottles are really sick, 48 hours won't be enough with 1200 grit cutter. 5 or 6 days with the cutter and another 3 with the polish. That has been my experiance. My bottles, however, are all extremely sick . Yours may not be so bad. That's part of the fun... experimenting! If they are sick though, I would use the 1200 grit before I went straight to the Tin oxide. The 1200 won't hurt the embossment. Happy Tumbling,  Kelley


 PS.  I don't know if you bought  any 600 grit cutter or not, but if you did, * DON'T* use it on anything embossed.


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Nov 18, 2004)

Thanks for the comments! DBM and Kelley, DBM the first  in was the Rumford Chem bottle, it is a teal with light haze. Most of the dug bottles from the hardwood leaf soil in nothern states seem to clean up quite well,the soil is quite black I wonder if PH has something to do with it....  Kelley how many canisters are you turning? I am turning 2 now but have room for 4-6 more, I can see it happening lol. O Ya DBM I am near Fryeburg, Me. next door to Conway, N.H. Well will let you know how they come out in a few days!!! Taz


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Nov 19, 2004)

Hey Taz,  mine is just a 2 can machine. All I have is a 4" and a 5" canister. So far it has handled everything I have found except my "Gem ButterJar 5 lbs." I had Wayne tumble that for me as it took an 8" canister. I would definately have a bigger machine if I tumbled for anyone other than myself.[] Good luck and have fun!  Kelley


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Nov 20, 2004)

Morning Kelley, I took the lightest stained (constitutional cattarah remedy) out last night the outside looked awesome! There was still a small area of haze left on the inside sooo back in it goes for another two days!!! The next batch I put in will be round bottles with more sickness. I will put the 1200 oxide to them. It looks like you can't rush the cleaning process!  I got a question for ya Kelley... I used a clear two part epoxy colored it, and repaired a S.O. Richardsons lip chip. I have polished this material with my lapidary eguipment in the past but  I wonder how the bottle tumbler will handle it when trying to remove the haze...   Thanks, Taz


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Nov 20, 2004)

Taz,  I can't give you an acurate answer as I have never personally made any bottle repairs.  I myself would be leary of tumbling one that has been repaired. I did have a small lip chip repaired by baltbottles (Chris Rowell) but I tumbled it before I sent it to him for repair. He does a lot of repair and I believe he also tumbles so I bet he could give you an informed opinion. His e-mail is listed in his profile if you want to give him a shout.  Sorry I wasn't more help,  Kelley


----------



## bearswede (Nov 20, 2004)

Taz...

 It would probably be best if you could protect the repaired area with some kind of heavy-duty tape or some kind of jacketing that would withstand the abrasion... I'm not sure of what that would be... 

 I keep thinking that there's some kind of tape with metal strands in it...not sure...


 Ron


----------



## Pontiled (Nov 20, 2004)

Taz, on a repaired bottle, I would use some stranded (nylon) parcel tape. I has done well for me.

 I never received a "yay" or "nay" from you on my last e-mail.


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Nov 21, 2004)

Hello all, I got impatient and took the first 2 bottles out at 3 1/2 days here is what they look like. The teal Rumford had patchy light rainbows on it and med internal haze. It was not what I would have called desirable...  the rainbow scaling is gone and 80% of internal haze gone.. there is a light milky haze in the neck however which should clean up with a dremel felt pad and diamond paste... That bottle still retains minor scratch's but has a general clean look, it is not perfectly clean but then they shouldn't be should they! [] The constitutional catarrah remedy looks super clean on the out side the light scratch's still remain  the inside not really enough haze to really mention... the neck is clean on the inside on this one, probally because of it being long not stubby like the rumford.  Hmmm how much profit on this? $15 minus electricity $10 = $5 profit![8|] Better no quit my daytime job lol....Have a great day!!! Taz


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Nov 21, 2004)

bottle#2


----------



## bearswede (Nov 22, 2004)

Hey Taz...

 Lookin' pretty good!!!

 Let me know when you're ready to take on paying clients... I've got a couple of o.p. hair bottles I'd like cleaned up...

 Ron


----------



## busz (Dec 13, 2004)

G day all;

   I am new to this game, but can some one show me a pic of a tumbler,

   i have been told that the sun changes the color of the bottles

   is this true??

   see ya.

   Buzz.


----------



## bearswede (Dec 13, 2004)

Hi Buzz...

 The iron in sand used for bottle production tends to make the glass a greenish-blue, what we call aqua: the most common tint. When bottle manufacturers wanted to produce clear glass (to promote purity?), they used manganese (turn of the century). On exposure to sunlight, the glass slowly turns amethyst, or purple, in color.

 Welcome to the forum...

 Ron


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Dec 13, 2004)

Hi Buzz, Welcome to the forum! Here is a pix of a tumbler... this is a similar unit but not the one I have...  You may like to check out this tumbling group on Yahoo...  http://groups.yahoo.com/group/bottletumblers     Enjoy the forum! [8D] Taz


----------



## idigjars (Dec 27, 2004)

Great Pics, thanks for sharing []


----------

